# Turnips are going for 504 bells [Closed]



## BlooregardeQKazoo (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey there, I havent done a turnip thread before but thought this price was too decent to not share xD

I'd like to host one person at a time, so if you could post down below I shall pm you in order with a dodo code. Please only sell your turnips and then head home in case there are a bunch of people wanting to come over.

My store is to the left as you exit the airport, next to the Able Sisters store. If you need more than one trip please let me know when you post on this thread. Tips are welcomed but not necessary, I don't mind  Just felt like letting people get in on a good turnip price!

Also don't mind the girl in pink with me, she's a friend just chilling xD


----------



## GlitchMimi (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi! Can I come? (Sorry I’ve never done this before lol)


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 9, 2020)

heya I'd like to come over later, waiting to adopt a villager first tho, will this be open for a few hours?


----------



## BlooregardeQKazoo (Apr 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> heya I'd like to come over later, waiting to adopt a villager first tho, will this be open for a few hours?


Yeah, most likely, I may close for a break but I plan to let people visit most of the day, let me know when you;re ready


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 9, 2020)

JaFoJade said:


> Yeah, most likely, I may close for a break but I plan to let people visit most of the day, let me know when you;re ready



alrighty sounds good


----------



## Sphynx (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello, I'd like to come over!


----------



## marcycrossing (Apr 9, 2020)

hi! can i come over


----------



## ac_smitty (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to come over if you're still accepting people!


----------



## BlooregardeQKazoo (Apr 9, 2020)

ac_smitty said:


> Hi there! I would love to come over if you're still accepting people!


Hey, yes I am, just inviting the person before you then I shall pm you the dodo code


----------



## levenly (Apr 9, 2020)

I'll come if you're still accepting people as well!  I'll throw in a tip!


----------



## undernickle (Apr 9, 2020)

if you're still open, i'd appreciate coming down to sell!


----------



## BlooregardeQKazoo (Apr 9, 2020)

Yep, still open, I shall pm you guys in order


----------



## Timmy Two Shoes (Apr 9, 2020)

JaFoJade said:


> Hey there, I havent done a turnip thread before but thought this price was too decent to not share xD
> 
> I'd like to host one person at a time, so if you could post down below I shall pm you in order with a dodo code. Please only sell your turnips and then head home in case there are a bunch of people wanting to come over.
> 
> ...


Hey I was wondering if your island was still open? ^_^


----------



## BlooregardeQKazoo (Apr 9, 2020)

Timmy Two Shoes said:


> Hey I was wondering if your island was still open? ^_^


Heyyo, yes it is, I have 2 people in line at the moment but can message you when its free with the dodo code if you want


----------



## Timmy Two Shoes (Apr 9, 2020)

JaFoJade said:


> Heyyo, yes it is, I have 2 people in line at the moment but can message you when its free with the dodo code if you want


I would appreciate that greatly haha


----------



## Megmer09 (Apr 9, 2020)

hi! I would love to come over if you are still open


----------



## BlooregardeQKazoo (Apr 9, 2020)

Megmer09 said:


> hi! I would love to come over if you are still open


Yep, going down the list, someone hadn't responded so was waiting a bit. Someone is on their way now then there is one more before you, I'll send a pm with the code when ready


----------



## Megmer09 (Apr 9, 2020)

JaFoJade said:


> Yep, going down the list, someone hadn't responded so was waiting a bit. Someone is on their way now then there is one more before you, I'll send a pm with the code when ready


Thank you very much!! My turnip prices peaked this afternoon at 114


----------



## theweirdskittle (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to come as well if you have time to invite another. Are multiple trips okay? I bought 2mill in turnips. If not I'll just bring what I can in 1!


----------



## BlooregardeQKazoo (Apr 9, 2020)

theweirdskittle said:


> Hi, I'd love to come as well if you have time to invite another. Are multiple trips okay? I bought 2mill in turnips. If not I'll just bring what I can in 1!


Yep! Got a couple in queue but will send you a pm when I'm ready for ya 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020

Just to let anyone who replies from now on know, there might be a little bit of a wait, if that's cool with you still post and I shall get to you when I can


----------



## RandomSanity (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello, I'd love to come sell my turnips if it's not too late. Thank you.


----------



## BlooregardeQKazoo (Apr 9, 2020)

Going to close up shop for now as I have some things to do and food to eat xD If anyone still needs to sell leave a post and I'll get back to you later


----------



## chapybarachichen (Apr 9, 2020)

Ah! Two minutes late. In any case, if you open back up, I'd love to come sell a few.

Bon appétit!


----------



## Dinashadow (Apr 9, 2020)

If you reopen I'd love to come sell turnips!


----------



## heavencaller (Apr 9, 2020)

I would like to come pm me when you are available please


----------



## ebifrybb (Apr 9, 2020)

hello! if are reopening, could i please drop by too? thank you


----------



## G-Dog (Apr 9, 2020)

I’d love to come sell please


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I come? I can wait!


----------



## BlooregardeQKazoo (Apr 9, 2020)

Oki doki, hi all I am back, I'm going to get through everyone that has posted but am not accepting anymore tonight, it is almost closing time for Nooks cranny anyway, sorry to anyone who posts after this >_<


----------

